# Transitioning from a cove ceiling to a flat ceiling?



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

This house I'm working on has a cove ceiling in the living room and dining room and the kitchen has the standard flat ceiling. I removed a wall between the kitchen and dining room and now I'm faced with trying to do a clean looking transition from the cove to the flat. The wall that was removed was the dividing line between the two types of corners so I'm not sure on how to do this. Any ideas?

Sorry for the pic quality but you can see the cove on the left which I'm not too concerned about since I can finish it flush with the end of the wall but the one I'm concerned about is on the window wall.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would run coves in the kitchen. I haven't seen any ceiling that would just end the cove and then start flat, You would have to make a return at the end of the cove. Which the window wall will continue. I don't see how you can make it look right. Good Luck.


----------



## Mark Twenhafel (Dec 23, 2006)

*Find an example to use for a guide*

After I read you question, I looked up at the crown moldings over the door trim in my 1920-era living room. It's kind of the same thing--an angle or radius that has to end.

What you could do is make the same radius/curve as the cove at right angles to the wall, mitred where the perpendiculars meet at an outside corner. 

Does this make any sense? If not, let me know and I'll post a drawing.

Mark T.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

I understand what you're talking about, not sure how well it'd work with plaster though.

I've been thinking and what I may end up doing is making a false beam.


----------



## CodyCrue (8 mo ago)

Dustball said:


> I understand what you're talking about, not sure how well it'd work with plaster though.
> 
> I've been thinking and what I may end up doing is making a false beam.



What did you end up doing here? I'm having a similar issue and this is the only place I've seen it talked about.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

CodyCrue said:


> What did you end up doing here? I'm having a similar issue and this is the only place I've seen it talked about.


It's been 16 years.


----------



## CodyCrue (8 mo ago)

avenge said:


> It's been 16 years.


Lol, I know it's a long shot, but this is literally the only place on the internet i can find this issue.


----------

